# Adding a Grab Bar



## Irwin1970 (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't want to change my 1997 15.4 Highside, but do need to add a Grab bar.. I installed a PVC one on my 1981 13 lowsider (sold it and miss it), I straddle it over the baitwell. This gives me much more room to go forward without hanging out over the side!! I just bought a aluminum Grab Bar from Fishmaster and installed it (straddle) the baitwell as close to the side as I can. Any thoughts..


 1981 13ft. Lowsider 

        
1997 15.4 Highsider


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice step up from the original PVC version. Never really seen that configuration used but looks good!


----------

